# LCD screen freezing?



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

does anyone know if a fish finder screen has a low temperature limit where it can reach a freezing point ? My storage unit is not heated. I have a hummingbird 1199.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i imagine it has , my garmin says it has operating temps , i know around 10 deg ( ice fishing) it starts to act up , but just for sitting around in the boat for the winter has never hurt mine.. then back in the boat for spring.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Usually it has to be -15 to -20 degrees to cause major issues.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

They can and do freeze, but usually after extended periods in sub-zero temps.
I have replaced a few in laptops and digital volt meters at work after they have sat in vehicles over bitter cold weekends.
When I park my boats for winter, I take off my displays and keep them in the house.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

nitrofish1 said:


> does anyone know if a fish finder screen has a low temperature limit where it can reach a freezing point ? My storage unit is not heated. I have a hummingbird 1199.
> View attachment 231679


Just get it? I like how you are asking March 12th.. Gotta love this weather! 
From Lowrance: 
Operating Temperature 5°F to 130°F (-15°C to 55°C)
http://support.lowrance.com/system/...ZONE_OFFSET=&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=3460

Can't find anything on Humminbird.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

What is with the huge pictures of muskie when asking about electronics??????


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The snow in the background demonstrates coldness LOL I have other photos also


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

But in the last picture no snow or LCD screen in the back but I guess the fish shrunk in the cold I get it now not very big LOL


----------

